# My pastel drawing of Punky - work in progress



## EmmaG

I am no good at doing digital drawings and admire your contests that you have. I thought I would have a go and draw in pastels a picture of Punky. Here is my work in progress, the is only my second drawing in pastels (the first being a flower that came out ok lol)

Please let me have your comments, I will post up more pictures as I do them.










Sorry the picture is a bit blury, when complete I will post up a scan


----------



## DylansMummy

Wow! I know its still early stages but that is really good! I was always rubbish at art in school


----------



## EmmaG

done a bit more,

Thanks for your kind comments Hayley, I would love to do a picture of Dylan if you want me to?


----------



## Megan1216

Amazing work! Hey if you were going to open a thread offering pet drawings, I'd be the first in line.


----------



## DesnBaby

Great drawing!


----------



## Lacey'sMuM

wow thats really neat!


----------



## Padunk

Oh wow, it looks really nice!

I'm _really_ excited to see how it turns out.


----------



## EmmaG

Hi Rob,

Thanks for your kind comments, hopefully I will do Punky justice  I am very pleased with the basics so far, I will keep you all posted but I will try not to rush this because if I do it usually all goes wrong!!! lol

The hardest bit will be Punky's whiskers lol

Catlover, let me get this pastel completed then perhaps I will see if anybody would like their cat drawn


----------



## DylansMummy

EmmaG said:


> Thanks for your kind comments Hayley, I would love to do a picture of Dylan if you want me to?


Wow that'd be cool 

At the moment my boyfriend is intent on getting some canvas and have both of us try and paint a picture of Dylan for our new home - but I am useless :lol: so I'd love to see what you could do


----------



## EmmaG

Tell you what Hayley, email me some pictures of Dylan, and I will have a go at doing a picture of him after I have done Punky, I am not sure what medium would be best to do him in as I do acrylics, pencils, charcoal and pastels. My email address is [email protected] I do really need the best high resolution pictures you have got, the more detail in the pictures the better I can draw him.

I have a feeling his long fur would be best suited to Pastels.

If it works out ok I will send you the original


----------



## DylansMummy

Cool  I am at Uni today for most of the day but I will try and upload some more pictures to send to you later this evening


----------



## EmmaG

Excellent!! send me loads of pictures and we can decide on the best one.


----------



## EmmaG

Done a bit more, these bits of colour you can see haven't been blended yet, I have mainly been working on the nose and also the left ear.


----------



## ZAR

Wow great drawing it will be great to see more!

-HEYHWA


----------



## EmmaG

Thanks for everybodies kind comments, now this picture is starting to look better 

lastest picture with the base colours blended


----------



## ZAR

Wow! that is brilliant!

-HEYHWA


----------



## Shivvy

Emma this is brilliant and great to see your work in progress. 

I hope you will be entering the Art Contest???


----------



## vanillasugar

This is BEAUTIFUL!!! You're very talented! Can't wait to see the finished peice


----------



## EmmaG

Gosh you lot will have me blushing.... 

Here is the last picture for tonight, I have done most of the detail on the face apart from the chin, tomorrow I hope to get the rest of the body done and face finished. I hope you like it Rob 

The pictures don't really do it justice as it is so much nicer in the flesh..


----------



## icklemiss21

Thats amazing!


----------



## Tabassco

Holy Moly those are so GOOD!


----------



## Lacey'sMuM

wow that is soo good!


----------



## BoscosMum

<~~~~ *falls to floor 8O 

Wonderful, Beautiful, Stunning! 

<~~~~ *picks self up to go look at it again


----------



## Padunk

Emma, I am floored by it! I don't know what else to say other than that it looks magnificent.


----------



## ZAR

Once again a great picture!!!!! ^_^

-HEYHWA


----------



## Nell

Oooo.... very nice!
I can't wait to see the finished piece.

I hope you get a chance to participate in the art contest! :wink:


----------



## DylansMummy

WOW! I am stunned!

I am going to take a couple more pictures of Dylan and then upload them in a couple of days - least that way you get to finish Punky


----------



## Guest

WOW. That's amazing!


----------



## EmmaG

WOW thanks for everybodies kind comments, I have had a busy day today as I went shopping for more art supplies  had to do loads of housework and just cooked a lasagne lol, so I have just started working on Punky hopefully I will have him finished tomorrow.

Latest picture, I have darkened up some areas put some of the detail on the chin and started to get the chest area filled in.


----------



## EmmaG

Hayley, take your time getting good pictures of Dylan, I am all ready when I get the pictures of him, I have bought some black pastel paper to see if his picture will work well on this.


----------



## AllergyCat

EmmaG said:


> WOW thanks for everybodies kind comments, I have had a busy day today as I went shopping for more art supplies  had to do loads of housework and just cooked a lasagne lol,


Oh.....is that all you did?

:wink: 

I sat on my butt when I got home from the cat shelter.

Well.....no.....I scooped out litter boxes and ran the vaccum. Oh....and cleaned up dog pee.

 

I'm so jealous of your talent! The artwork is just amazing. You have such a gift!


----------



## EmmaG

Hi Jen,

lol I also scooped and cleaned (where somebody hadn't quite made it to the litter box :roll: or she was facing the wrong way IN the litter box  ) 

I was quite good at Art when I was at school and that was 16 years ago 8O and it has only been in the last month or so I thought hmm I might give drawing a go, there is tons of excellent info on the web which does help a lot and also some excellent forums.

If anybody wants to give art a go, I would say go for it, it is great fun


----------



## EmmaG

Oh I think I am getting there 










Need to do some more blending on the shoulder and I will rub out the roundness of his chest so it stops neatly


----------



## EmmaG

This photo does look a bit pink but the scan should show this to be more beige/cream


----------



## EmmaG

Almost finished, tomorrow I will check the values of the colours make any adjustments then it should be finished.

Rob is there any adjustments you think I should make?










Oh and I think I have fallen for Punky after doing this drawing, he is totally gorgeous.


----------



## EmmaG

Here is an actual scan of the drawing, which shows the colours a bit better, still got a bit more to do as yet but not much


----------



## Nell

fabulous work!

What kind of pastels are you using?


----------



## kitty_kisses

Wow - I'm impressed. How much would you charge to do a drawing of my two... seriously, I'd pay to have that hanging on my wall - if you're up to the challenge, PM me and make an offer...


----------



## BoscosMum

I cant believe how much darker the picture looks than the scanned pic.

I think I need a scanner...  

BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## EmmaG

Nell I am using Derwent Pastel blocks, I have also got a couple of Pastel Pencils, For Punky I used Faber Castell White, Faber Castell Black, Derwent Brown Ochre, these pencils I use only to get the very fine detail and used at the end.

Kitty_kisses that is very generous, but I don't want any money for drawing the forums cats, I am happy to do any free of charge, but I have been thinking about this as I live in the UK the problem I have with most of the members is that getting the drawings to you is going to cost me in shippment, (members in the UK I am not worried about), if anybody would like an original that I have done if you are willing to cover the shipping then I will happily send the original to you. 

I think the best way forward is if anybody wants me to do a drawing of their cats, email me some photos, I will have a go at drawing your cat/cats, if you like the drawing enough to want the original, just cover the cost of shipping it to you. 

If you want to pay me I would prefer that you donated some money to your local animal shelter. 

Dawn, my camera although digital is quite old, and although it takes good picture during the day, taking a picture at night always seem to make them quite dark, Even the scanner doesn't show how nice this drawing it, although it does show the colours better. 

Well I really enjoyed doing this picture and I will scan in the final version later once completed.


----------



## Tabassco

*OMG *faints* you are FABULOUS! That drawing is stunning Emma. Wow... did you go to school for drawing?*


----------



## EmmaG

When I was a school (ahem 16 years ago!!) I did art and got fairly good grades, and haven't done any art since, until about a month ago I thought hmmm I like to do some more, so I did a few sketches and it has progresses from there, Punky is only the 4th cat I have drawn and I am learning so much each cat I do.

It really would be a pleasure to draw any members cats


----------



## Tabassco

I'm drooling over that picture, it is soo good and I'm soo jealous! LOL :lol: LMK when you get into dogs... :lol: :lol:


----------



## EmmaG

just put the finishing touches on punky so he is now finished!!!!!


----------



## ForJazz

All of these drawings as of late are kind of motivating -- perhaps I'll pull out the art supplies again. I used to do a lot of it, but I got sick of it and found the graphic stuff to be easier and less messy. But as I said, now I kind of feel like breaking it out again.  

EmmaG, your drawings are beautiful and you should be sooooo proud of them. I would love for you to do one of Mia or Jack or both, and I would definitely pay shipping plus, but I don't know if Jack's coloring is too difficult.


----------



## ZAR

GREAT thats beautiful art work!!!!!!!!!!

-HEYHWA


----------



## EmmaG

Thanks Julie for your kind comments, email me some pictures of Jack and Mia and I will see what I can do. I love a challenge  If it turns out well and you really want the original just pay for the shipping, If you can print out a good copy from a high resolution scan this might be easier. I don't want people to think I am only doing this to get people to pay shipping to get the original, I am using this as practice and trying out new ideas. 

Thanks Heyhwa


----------



## Shivvy

There must be a bug about.

I finished my art degree 5 years ago now and haven't really drawn since. Until about a couple of months ago that is. I now am drawing at least every other day now.

EmmaG - That drawing is fabulous, you should be proud. My fiance Gavin thought it was a photograph when I showed him 

Have you got a deviantart page, if not you should sign up and share you work with budding artists alike.


----------



## EmmaG

Shivvy,

No I haven't got a deviantart page, I will do one soon, I could spend hours on there looking a everybodies wonderful work. 

I keep looking at my drawing of Punky and I think I even surprised myself lol.

One thing which is really suprising me is how much I am enjoying doing these drawings, I cannot wait to get out of work to do some more


----------



## Shivvy

thanks exactly how I have been feeling as well, there aren't enough hours in the day. I've got so many ideas for pieces though now, I cannot decide which one to start on. 


:? :? :?


----------



## EmmaG

Oh I know what you mean, I want to to an angel/fairy for my mum for Xmas, I would also like to do a lord of the rings picture. So many ideas so little time !!


----------



## DesnBaby

I'm so envious of you all drawing realistically :wink: . I wish I could do that  , oh well  , just stick w/ my anime/cartoons :lol: .


----------



## ForJazz

PS -- Punky is a she. hehe


----------



## EmmaG

ForJazz said:


> PS -- Punky is a she. hehe


Oh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Padunk

ForJazz said:


> PS -- Punky is a she. hehe



I didn't want to say.  

That's okay, the drawing is beautiful. I'd love to arrange for shipping so I can frame it, but if it's too much work I understand.


----------



## EmmaG

Hi Rob,

I would be more than happy to arrange shippment of the picture to you. Email me your address and I will find out how much it will cost my email email address is [email protected]


----------

